

iPhone Driver’s Licenses Coming in 2015 - JiMinning
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2014/12/11/android-iphone-drivers-licenses/

======
seyfulislam
useless. police in my country has handhelds to check any kind of relevant info
about you when you have id. yet they require you to carry your license with
you. it is weird because you still get fined when you have your id but driving
license with you.

i think in a few years driving license will be a must to carry only when you
are driving abroad.

